# Gps Offline



## jpa67 (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour - Il existerait pour IPAD me dit -on, un système de GPS OFFLINE qui indique à peu près votre position en se basant sur les WIFi à proximité, sans la  3 G.
Si quelqu'un connait, merci de me le dire
Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet dans les recherches

Merci, cordialement.  Jpa


----------



## doupold (18 Novembre 2012)

Juste pour remonter le sujet.

Une réponse claire et précise pourrait m'empêcher d'acheter la version 3G de l'ipad mini.


----------



## sparo (19 Novembre 2012)

Effectivement elle existe mais c hyper approximatif ....
En fait lorsqu'un périphérique Apple (mais android fait pareil) qui as à la fois le wifi et le GPS croise un réseau wifi il envoi la mac du point d'accès et la position GPS.
Cela permet 2 choses :
- accélérer le fix GPS des appareils avec GPS
- permettre une localisation à la louche des appareils sans GPS (mais la précision et très variable tu fera pas de navigation avec ça ....)


----------

